# Camarillo Air Show video



## evangilder (Nov 13, 2004)

I have been playing with some video editing software since I got my firewire adapter last weekend. I have been doing video edits and playing around to get the best quality. But quality comes at a price in drivespace. Besides, what fun is it to do all this editting if no one else will see it?

Attached is a lower quality, but lower bandwidth version of a clip of video that I shot at Camarillo this year and editted this morning. If it is well received, there will be more to follow. It is 2.2 MB (Sorry dialup guys, that was the smallest I could make it). It should work in Window Media Player.

I have footage of some aerobatics as well as shots of the Martlett, Zero, Fiesler Storch, Hellcat and a Yak-3. 

Let me know what you think.

Eric


----------



## evangilder (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess I should mention that it is a P-51 Mustang flying together with a B-25 Mitchell. Sorry for the lack of description! :0


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2004)

2.2MB is no probs for me mate  ill download anything up to 5MB 8) Ill have to get it tomorrow though, not enough time now 8) Sounds good though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

well sorry but i aint even gonna bother


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2004)

That's a cool little fly-past video, ya got there!  
In these parts, we don't often get to see WW2 aircraft actually in flight. Once in a while, but that's it.
Saw a P-51D at an air show in September, but that's rare.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2004)

i've only ever seen 5 WWII aircraft


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 14, 2004)

I've seen something like 5 Mustangs in one place...


Together with HUNDREDS, maybe thousands of the car, at Hawthorne airport, as well as the original Elenore from Gone in 60 Seconds...


There is an annual Mustang-Mustang show there, as well as a Northrop factory and works (doubt they build anything, though)...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2004)

I have been very fortunate to see alot of warbirds over the years. I lived for about 10 years near the Air Force Museum in Ohio and spent alot of time seeing what they had there then. It's an even bigger collection now. 

The best shows I have been to were OshKosh in 1982-83. I think there were about 50 or more WWII warplanes there at the time. I do remember a large formation of Mustangs ready for takeoff and the rumble of those Merlins was awesome! The Air Fetes at RAF Mildenhall were also very good. A nice combination of old and new planes.

My main focus now is getting pictures and video of the ones still flying as one can only guess how much longer they will be able to fly. The insurance costs are getting prohibitive and the Avgas is going to be a lower octane in the near future.


----------



## JCS (Nov 17, 2004)

I've seen B-17's, B-25's, P-51's, lots of AT6's, a Wildcat, a Corsair, an Me-108 and thats it I think.

I wish theyd start having airshows here again at the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton International Airport again, They havent had one for about 4 years.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

hey at least you've had some near you...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, unlike us, why dont they have any at Davidstow?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

they have one at dawlish but it's nothing specail.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

When I lived in Virginia, we had 2 every year at Oceana Naval Station... Always a great show.... My son always loved it.... I got pics of him sitting in an A-10 Thunderbolt and a P-51D Mustang.... Blue Angels and all the warbirds and static displays.... Such great fun...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

the two closest to us are nothing specail..............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

well i figure after downloading that 22mb monster this morning i'll have a go with this one..............


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

I have seen an A-26, B5N-2 "Kate", 2 B-17s, 5 B-25s, 2 C-45s, 1 AC-47, 1 C-47, 5 DC-3s, a C-60, a C-121, 3 Corsairs, 1 Super Corsair, a Hellcat, a Wildcat, a Heinkel He-111, a P-38, 3 P-40s, a P-47, a P-51A, a P-51C, 8 P-51Ds, a PBY, an SBD, a Sea Fury, 3 Skyraiders, 1 Spitfire, 3 TBMs, a Vampire, 2 T-28s, prob 25 or 30 T-6s and 10 or 15 Stearrmans, an F-86, 2 MiG-15s, 2 L-39s.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 14, 2005)

8 Spitfires at one time, P-39, P-47, P-51, 2 B-17s, Dakota, Lancaster, Hurricane, Gladiator, Nimrod, Lysander, Blenheim, Wildcat, Hellcat, Tigercat, Bearcat, P-38, Avenger, Corsair, Sea Vixen, Harrier, Nimrod (modern one), Tornado, Harvard, Rapide, Sea Hurricane, Jungmann and 2 Ju 52s


----------

